# New Pope Elected!



## Kempogeek (Apr 19, 2005)

Cardinal Joseph Ratzinger of Germany elected! Has taken the name of Pope Benedict XVI. Congratulations Holy Father!!


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Apr 19, 2005)

A German?  Is that a first?

Martin Luther is probably rolling over in his grave.

I don't even recall a German being a contender.  Any scoop on this guy?


Regards,


Steve


----------



## stephen (Apr 19, 2005)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> A German?  Is that a first?
> 
> Martin Luther is probably rolling over in his grave.
> 
> ...



He was the leading contender.

/steve


----------



## rutherford (Apr 19, 2005)

Ratzinger is the oldest cardinal to be named pope since Clement XII, who was also 78 when he became pope in 1730. He is the first German pope since Victor II (1055-1057).

And, he's a very strong conservative.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 19, 2005)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> A German?  Is that a first?



No, but the last one was nearly a thousand years ago.


----------



## TimoS (Apr 19, 2005)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> Any scoop on this guy?



From what I've read in newspapers, he is ultra conservative, says what he thinks and has earned some nicknames that aren't really too flattering, like "God's rottweiler" and "tank cardinal"


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 19, 2005)

Interesting. 
Given the limited intel I've seen, I'd love to know how the decision was made.  What were the deciding factors, etc.

Who knows, he may mellow a bit.  After all, being pope is a lot different than being just another cardinal.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Apr 19, 2005)

Well boo on me...I didn't pay attention that this guy was the leading contender.

Here's an AP write up on him, with links:

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/P/POPE?SITE=APWEB&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT



Regards,


Steve


----------



## TimoS (Apr 19, 2005)

The news here in Finland said that this new pope is obviously only a pope for a transitional period because of his age (78). My guess is that he was sort of a compromise, because nobody younger could get enough support


----------



## TimoS (Apr 19, 2005)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Who knows, he may mellow a bit.  After all, being pope is a lot different than being just another cardinal.



As I understood it, he was more than "just another cardinal". He was named the head of inquisition and he was pope John Paul II right hand man


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 19, 2005)

ahh.  Well, that puts a different spin on things.


----------



## stephen (Apr 19, 2005)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> Well boo on me...I didn't pay attention that this guy was the leading contender.
> 
> Here's an AP write up on him, with links:
> 
> ...



You weren't watching the tradesports online gambling action?

Ok, np...



/steve


----------



## Tgace (Apr 19, 2005)

I just heard on the news that the choice of the name "Benedict" could be a sign of a "softening of his hard-line image" as his namesake was remembered as an intellectual and a moderate.....


----------



## arnisador (Apr 19, 2005)

TimoS said:
			
		

> The news here in Finland said that this new pope is obviously only a pope for a transitional period because of his age (78).


 Yes, I think that was widely expected, though nothing was for sure!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 19, 2005)

Try these links for futher information:

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/7523254/?GT1=6428
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/7523254/page/2/


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Apr 20, 2005)

Yeah, I heard he was a strict conservative. Has strong views on abortion, homosexuality etc etc. i.e. its wrong!
Its not my place to question as I'm not a catholic but surely they is no need for such a hard-line person as pope? Surely its going to cause more problems in the future, can they not see that? Or is it just how strictly they follow their own religion that it cannot change!

I dont mean to offend anybody here!

Kind Regards


----------



## TimoS (Apr 20, 2005)

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> Yeah, I heard he was a strict conservative. Has strong views on abortion, homosexuality etc etc. i.e. its wrong!



But on the other hand, being that just about all of the cardinals who were selecting the new pope were handpicked by the previous pope, how liberal do you think any of them were ? I'm only guessing that not too liberal. I agree that this kind of ultra conservative pope, who has said something like that all other groups of christianity are wrong and only catholic church is correct, is likely going to create a lot of problems


----------



## Tgace (Apr 20, 2005)

Well..he is a Roman Catholic Pope after all. When it comes to the point I really dont know what people expect.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 20, 2005)

Well it just goes to show you that I did not get the job.Umm maybe it because I'm Jewish nah that can't be it. I hope the man does a wonderful job it will be hard to be like as much as the last one was.


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Apr 21, 2005)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Well it just goes to show you that I did not get the job.Umm maybe it because I'm Jewish nah that can't be it. I hope the man does a wonderful job it will be hard to be like as much as the last one was.


Agreed! The last pope was a good man, the great communicater, lets hope this one upholds that legacy!

Kind regards


----------



## Croxley (Apr 21, 2005)

What's the reason for a Pope to "take" a name- why can't you just be Pope Harry or whatever?


----------

